
How we survived HackerNews using Docker and AWS - entelechy
https://www.loopperfect.com/blog/how-we-survived-hackernews/
======
codeddesign
If you have to use a load balancer for 10,000 pageviews and only 200
concurrent then there is an issue with your architecture. You shouldn't need a
load balancer for that.

~~~
entelechy
> the compiler environment requires 1.2GHz and 100MB of working memory per
> user

> with around 5 containers on each EC2 instance

how do you handle new and leaving users without a loadbalancer, given these
facts?

